# Silver Fox kits @ 3.5 weeks (pic)



## Roll farms (Jan 3, 2012)

Here they are....I'm dying to sex them and see what we have....hopefully at least 1 doe.







Just traded my Holland Lops for a new SF buck for DH, he's out of "Blue" Silver Fox (even though he isn't blue himself) so that will give us a 4th bloodline.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 3, 2012)

I vote for all 3 of them being does.  They look like they have some nice silvering coming in.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow!  They sure got big fast.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

lovely rabbits!!! I hope you have at least 2 does !!!


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jan 3, 2012)

So cute. My fiance raises rabbits for meat and the enjoyment of it. I've love to have some Silver Fox rabbits along with out wild colored muts, and {IMO} ugly white meat rabbits. I hope to meet some breeders at our state fair this year.

 heres hoping for a doe or two or three


----------



## Annamarierw (Jan 3, 2012)

soo cute!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 3, 2012)

It has already been 3.5 weeks?!  They're cute! And big!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 3, 2012)

They were 3 wks old last Saturday, born the 10th of Dec.

We bought a 2 mo. old silver fox buck in our trio, which we've had...uh...7 wks now....and that boy's quadrupled his size in that 7 wks.  
Since DH is layed off, I don't see the rabbits daily now, so I really, REALLY notice how fast they're growing, moreseo than I did when I was seeing them every day.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 3, 2012)

Rolls, they are adorable!

What do you do with your rabbits? are they meat or pet or what?

I am considering getting some meat rabbits next spring. (Shhh! dont tell hubby) I will need a nice meaty rabbit though. 

Yours look more cute than tasty!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 4, 2012)

Really nice looking meat rabbits there Roll.   I would be a bit concerned if they didn't grow fast, but looks like no concerns there.  

Congratulations on the buck quadrupling his weight.  Going to have some fine Silver foxes in his future.  


*RTG*:  If you want meat rabbits, Roll's Silver Foxes are what you should be looking for.  They are really good meat rabbits.  Or you could go Champaignes.  Another really good meat rabbit.  DKRabbitry can tell you all about them.    Regarding cute, you need to get over that part to really raise meat rabbits and process them.  I think you can since your DH did process Freezerburn, which is what he was brought to your farm for.   Rabbit is very tasty.  Hoping you go for it in the Spring.  

K


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 4, 2012)

Cuteness!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 4, 2012)

RTG, they're meat rabbits, the 'pet' buns (Holland Lops) are leaving today, trading for more silver fox.
The SF actually have a really neat history, they crossed different breeds in a long process to create them and they have the only fur you can rub against the grain and it will 'stand up'.

http://whitmorefarm.com/content/5065

He's also got some Flemish Giants that are more 'pet / show' than eat b/c of the bad meat-to-bone ratio....but if we have any that don't sell, I'm pretty sure he'll eat those, too.

Now you have 2 reasons to come see me....bunnies and goats.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 4, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Now you have 2 reasons to come see me....bunnies and goats.


sigh.

The FUDGE Rolls. dont forget the FUDGE.

I mean, REALLY.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 4, 2012)

I actually typed '3 reasons' and included the fudge but then I remembered your diet and deleted it. 

So there.

THAT is what I get for being supportive.

*heavy sigh*


----------



## Genipher (Jan 4, 2012)

You know, I thought OUR litter of SF were big but at 7 weeks old they look about the size of your 3 weekers!

Wish I could find our camera so I could share a picture for comparison...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 4, 2012)

Whitmore Farms is between PeaChick and I.  I have purchased hatching eggs from Will and our Katehdin sheep are also from them.  Great guys!  Love their farms and all of their animals!  I have seen his rabbits in person and think they are beautiful.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 5, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I actually typed '3 reasons' and included the fudge but then I remembered your diet and deleted it.
> 
> So there.
> 
> ...


Yes but right now it's cyber fudge...........that's ZERO points!     I want nuts in mine.


----------

